# December Pic of the Month



## harrigab

well Xmas is closing in and birds should be sitting tighter with the colder weather, should be a good mix of photies again this month


----------



## SuperV

Bella standing proud with the 2nd Grouse of the season.


----------



## Bodhi

Aloha!

A picture of two naked Vizslas, in our backyard, on a warm Hawaiian day!


----------



## redd

Not even kidding.


----------



## harrigab

first one from me for this month, taken today on our walk, damned cold it was too!


----------



## redbirddog

Welcome to winter from Northern California. The picture may look dreary to most, but we in the San Francisco Bay Area have had some good storms go through and the ponds are filling up. Ponds that went dry in June that had never gone dry in my memory.
We have not really had a winter for three years. Let it rain, let it rain let it rain.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/12/there-one-minute-and-gone-next.html


----------



## einspänner

redbirddog said:


> Welcome to winter from Northern California. The picture may look dreary to most,


Officially, anywhere with green grass in the winter cannot be called dreary.


----------



## Darcy1311

redbirddog said:


> Welcome to winter from Northern California. The picture may look dreary to most, but we in the San Francisco Bay Area have had some good storms go through and the ponds are filling up. Ponds that went dry in June that had never gone dry in my memory.
> We have not really had a winter for three years. Let it rain, let it rain let it rain.
> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/12/there-one-minute-and-gone-next.html


 Hi there redbirddog...it was nice to read your jottings in the Hungarian Vizsla Society newsletter No37...I thought I recognised the name and Chloe and Bailey...nice one my friend..


----------



## mdcrec

Our Red Dragon, Cash Capone having a blast in the snowy Vermont weather!


----------



## texasred

redbirddog said:


> Welcome to winter from Northern California. The picture may look dreary to most, but we in the San Francisco Bay Area have had some good storms go through and the ponds are filling up. Ponds that went dry in June that had never gone dry in my memory.
> We have not really had a winter for three years. Let it rain, let it rain let it rain.
> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/12/there-one-minute-and-gone-next.html


I saw on the news that mother nature as wreaking havoc on parts of California.
Glad to hear you, and the reds dogs are doing well.


----------



## redbirddog

All is good TexasRed. We have storms lined up in the Pacific coming ashore this week. Our lakes and rivers really need them. 
Behind the dogs is the Carquinez Straits (almost all the waters of the Central Valley flow through this 1/2 mile wide channel) flowing into the Bay. Bailey is none to happy I made him stop his hill running in the soft damp earth for this bench shot.

_Darcy1311, here is the redbirddog post used on the Hungarian Vizsla Society newsletter 37. They did a nice job.
_[/color]
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/vizslas-personality-helps-in-hard-times.html


Happy trails. RBD


----------



## trevor1000

I told him his "mama is home", " is she outside"
I swear he tried so hard he actually could hear her outside.
She got home 15 minutes later.


----------



## fullmanfamily

Ruby meets Santa and gives him a full face licking bath!


----------



## texasred

Trevor1000 said:


> I told him his "mama is home", " is she outside"
> I swear he tried so hard he actually could hear her outside.
> She got home 15 minutes later.


That's so cute.
I can tell Cash "Daddies Home " and he will bark, and spin while leaping in the air.


----------



## trevor1000

haha
Bacchus gets the spin's and twists when I get him going before going hunting.
I ask him if he wants to go find some "birds" and his ears go up and mouth closed and he freezes.
I'm sure he is thinking “did I just hear what I think I heard “ and then I tell him again and he starts.
I am going to video it next time, im sure most of the V's do it.
Do the other V's in here "whimper” all the time when they are excited?


----------



## mswhipple

(Off topic, but...) Willie doesn't whimper. However, when he's really excited about something, he slams his butt down on the floor, puts his head back, and gives me a big, full-blown "ROO-ROO-ROO-ROO-ROO!!" It's adorable (and pretty loud)! ;D Now back to December Pic of the Month...


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Happy December from Oquirrh!


----------



## Ksana

Enjoying perfect Christmas weather...


----------



## mdcrec

"I said, Merry Christmas"


----------



## Rbka

Merry Xmas from possessed v!









And without zombie eyes...


----------



## sniper john

All I got for now. Dash sitting in my "Hilton" waiting on me to take him out hunting.


----------



## Ksana

sniper said:


> All I got for now. Dash sitting in my "Hilton" waiting on me to take him out hunting.


He is a very handsome boy and one great hunter! Have you shared already the info about his pedigree/ lines?


----------



## MsRosie

We are having a blast visiting MN and enjoying some snow.


----------



## MsRosie

Excited about the ball!


----------



## Ksana

Fairy tale-like landscape and frosted trees could only be seen here for a couple days before Christmas. I liked the view so much my second picture will be also of our boy stopping for a second before running across the field.


----------



## sniper john

Ksana said:


> He is a very handsome boy and one great hunter! Have you shared already the info about his pedigree/ lines?


Thank you Ksana, 
Dash, or if you include all three registries SHR Vermilion Dash Rip Rock JH NAVHDA Prize 1, was one of Adele Neupert's babies and was a gift to me from her and is a nephew to my lifetime Vizsla Blaze. 
Dash was out of BISS DC GCH Egri Vermilion Vlyhtr Carter, JH NAVHDA NA Prize 1 and CH Annian's Rockin' The Fields Jagger, JH
Grandfather Ike, CH Egri I Like Ike, CDX, MH, AX, OAJ, VC, ROM who was one of the HOF nominated dogs last year. 
He may follow some exceptional dogs, but mostly he is just a hunting dog and my companion.


----------



## miru

Hello

Here is my almost "Leo King" 
-7 C, lots of snow and lot of excitement

Wish you all a nice and calm end of the year!


----------



## trevor1000

Bacchus was on high alert in rabbit country.


----------



## Canadian Expy

Down at the farm over Christmas we finally found an antler - though I stumbled upon it and pointed it out to Aspen  He carried it with him for the rest of our hike. Shed training with the boy continues...


----------



## samkins

Most comfortable spot in the house!


----------



## Canadian Expy

Photo #2 for December is Aspen on one of our hikes at the farm over the holidays


----------



## OttosMama

This was a "wake us up when the rain stops" kind of day!


----------

